

Ask HN: Why does my startup's home page suck? - Refynr
http://solowebstartup.com/why-does-my-startups-home-page-suck-be-honest

======
mooism2
Do you need a desktop-specific site? Well, do your analytics tell you that you
have a greater bounce rate from desktop browsers than from mobile browsers?

Grammar mistakes in your copy:

"You're busy at work and trying stay focused" should be "...trying __to
__stay...".

"You don't want miss anything interesting stuff while you're away" should be
"...want __to __miss anything interesting while..." or "...want __to __miss
__any __interesting stuff while...".

Or maybe these are Americanisms I've not previously picked up on. They grate
with me, anyway.

It took me a while to work out how to pronounce "Refynr". "Reffy-ner", does
that mean anything? Does this matter?

I don't think bullets work with centred text.

~~~
Refynr
Yes, I definitely need a desktop site.

Thanks for finding my typos!

Refynr is pronounced like refiner... It refines your Social Network feeds.
Does that make sense?

~~~
mooism2
Oh, I worked out how it was pronounced eventually, it just took me a minute or
two is all. But the name is a clue to what your product does: does it matter
that I (and presumably some proportion of your visitors) didn't get it
instantly?

------
dave1619
You might need some design help. The site isn't clear on what the main core
function of the web app is. I would consider putting the two screenshots on
the front page of the app.

~~~
Refynr
Yes, obviously I'm a bad designer. I'm surprised that you say it's unclear
what the function of the web app is. It's described right at the top. Also,
it's funny you say to put the screenshots on the home page. I had it like that
for over a month, but everyone said to put them on other pages... :)

------
togasystems
Couple of design tips:

    
    
      - No More text-align:center with bullets
    
      - Stick to the same variation of a colour. You have multiple variations of blue

~~~
Refynr
thanks! Not sure what I was thinking... :)

------
tst
* the site looks unloved. Just some bullet points, your logo without a transparent background, etc.

* these screen shots are overloaded, too much text and a lot of arrows

~~~
Refynr
thanks for the feedback. Is it at least clear to you what Refynr does?

~~~
tst
yes ;)

